# Volume loss when using chorus pedal



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

I have an old analog Stereo Chorus pedal I have been using and have noticed that there is a slight volume drop when I use it. If I post a pic of the circuit board, could anyone possibly tell me which internal trim pot is likely the volume? The only reason I ask this is because I would hate to throw this particular pedal out of calibration if I fiddled with the wrong pot. I really like this pedal and would love to get it to be at the appropriate volume level. Cheers!!


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

If your using some pedals before the Chorus try moving the Chorus up in the chain some. It might help with the volume issue. What kind of pedal is it?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Chorus pedals are not supposed to lose or add level. However, if the delay range used is slightly longer (e.g., 3-10msec, instead of 2-7), that shifts the notches created lower in the audio spectrum and results in volume drop because of where the cancellations are located (most of your signal "lives in the basement" as I like to say). I have a little fender SK-20 stereo chorus amp, and decided to "thicken up" the chorus by shifting the delay range upwards. One of the results is that I have an apparent volume drop when I kick the chorus in.

There will not likely be any sort of internal trimpot to adjust the output level. If you tell me what brand/model of chorus it is, I might be able to identify a component or two on it that could be swapped out for better effect/bypass level balance.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

I am using it in a Voodoo Lab GCX audio switcher. No worries about where it sits in the chain. 

@mhammer - It's a weird one.. Dixon Stereo Chorus. Kinda looks like an old Boss pedal.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It shows up on the effectsdatabase as being the equivalent to the Denio, Crate, Maxtone, Maxx, Session, and Vshock stereo chorus, all of them having the same chassis, 2 knobs, and toggle, with different branding.

Poking around, I found a gut shot of the Denio. Is this what your board looks like?
denio chorus board picture by kentist - Photobucket

If so, then we can begin to suss it out.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

That's the one.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

For starters, what is the value on the little ceramic cap snuggled up against the MN3102 chip?


----------



## srvgravesdime (Sep 11, 2011)

Jeff B. said:


> If your using some pedals before the Chorus try moving the Chorus up in the chain some. It might help with the volume issue. What kind of pedal is it?


+1 Very true. I've heard of this with the old MXR Stereo's


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

send me a pm indicating the make model and a link to a schematic if possible ...


----------

